# I love my part-time job...



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2008)

Many may know I contribute regularly to PFK and PPM.  Writing articles is fun, but I love creating aquascapes even more.

Tomorrow will probably be one of the highlights of my aquascaping 'career' to date.

In the PFK photo studio I am setting up a, freshly shipped from Germany, 60cm opti-white tank and bespoke cabinet with all glassware, ADA stuff etc.  It will be a 'proper' ADA-style Nature Aquarium. 

_All _equipment supplied by Aqua Essentials, except the light (60cm 4 x T5 Arcadia luminaire).

Plants supplied from my current set ups and Tropica.  I have more than I can use, mosly XL motherplants or mature plants from my 80cm, so we're literally spoilt for choice.

Midori wood and mini landscape rocks...

Dan Crawford is helping me.

Neil Hepworth is photographing.

We have all day tomorrow for set up and the following Friday to introduce fish etc. for final photos.

Unfortunately we won't be able to share any photos until after the magazine is released - May issue, out in mid-April.

Should be fun....


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Mar 2008)

Wow that sounds sooo cool!

You can let us know if opti-white is worth the extra money... So what happens with the stuff once you have taken the pics? Does it all go back to AE?


----------



## Simon Dickenson (6 Mar 2008)

do you need a hand? lol I'd love to see what these opti tanks look like in the flesh.... i want one....


----------



## Martin (6 Mar 2008)

Very interesting George, I too will be starting my 60cm project this weekend. Mine unfortunately will be the budget version of your kit, probably only similarities being the 4x t5 arcadia luminaire! No doubt you and Dan will have fun setting up and playing with the new gadgets.Looking forward to another beautiful scape.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Mar 2008)

Just so long as you dont forget us all when you become a high flying aquascaper.

San


----------



## vauxhallmark (6 Mar 2008)

Wouldn't it be great if this article prompts lots of people to buy an aquarium from aquaessentials, leading to ... a reduction in price! Wooh- hoo!

Would love to buy one of those tanks. Save save save.


----------



## TDI-line (6 Mar 2008)

Sounds great George, may have to invest in one of these tanks too.. ( if the mrs allows  ).

Btw, are you still doing your main job too?


----------



## StevenA (6 Mar 2008)

That sounds better than most of our main jobs  

Oh and don't tell me, i suppose you get paid for it too


----------



## TDI-line (6 Mar 2008)

Tourney said:
			
		

> Oh and don't tell me, i suppose you get paid for it too



Of course he does, he gets free PFK subs.


----------



## Arana (6 Mar 2008)

Sounds like nice work if you can get it mate 

and it's good news for UKAPS and the hobby in general everytime you get to show off a scape in PFK


----------



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Tourney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually pay subscription.


----------



## TDI-line (6 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bummer.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Mar 2008)

It's a tough life  

I'm really looking forward to it. A few years ago i was always restricted by budget and that without question hindered my progress. (thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it) In recent years in particular since we formed UKaps the barriers have been lifted which have enabled me to progress on many levels. Getting to scape with some of the "greats" IMO being George and Graeme is priceless. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow and no doubt we will create something pretty cool! If you don't already subscribe to PFK then find a news agent that does because you don't want to miss this one, LOL.


----------



## Jeremy (6 Mar 2008)

Dan,

You are missing someone off your list of greats


----------



## George Farmer (6 Mar 2008)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Dan,
> 
> You are missing someone off your list of greats



Amano?!  Knott?  Senske?    

Gay - the original UK aquascaping guru - it's official, Matt Clarke says so...


----------



## TDI-line (7 Mar 2008)

If there's a list of worst scapers, then i'd like the title.


----------



## stevet (7 Mar 2008)

Lucky b4ggers!

Do let us know about the opti-white!? 

I wonder if anyone will ever devise a non-toxic anti algae coating for glass!?


----------



## Themuleous (7 Mar 2008)

Perhaps they already have?

http://www.aquariums.ltd.uk/Technical.asp

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (9 Mar 2008)

Well, what a day!

It didn't get off to the best start.  My shipment of Tropica plants didn't turn up.  So I had to resort to ripping all the plants from my 80cm and using them.

Trouble is, I had the 'scape planned with the plants coming from Tropica, mostly XL motherplants.

Anyway, it all turned out ok in the end and I managed to get some nice specimens from Maidenhead Aquatics in Crowland to supplement my own plants .

Dan and I worked hard non-stop from 9am to 6pm.  I can't say I consider it work though.  The aquascape looked quite good I think, but I'll let you be the judge of that when you see it.

The opti-white tank and cabinet, courtesy of Aqua Essentials, with all the glassware etc. looked the business.  Admittedly not cheap, but the quality is second-to-none.  

We had a lot of visitors to the studio who all seemed to be very interested in the 'Nature Aquarium' concept.  We even had advertising girls asking if I was the actual "George Farmer", as they'd heard loads about me...   

We're in the studio again this Friday for fish shots etc. and there's going to be some video footage too apparently.

Here's a sneak preview of me in action, deliberately over-exposed so the surprise of the aquascape isn't spoilt.

Finally, a massive thanks to Dan Crawford for taking the day off work and helping me out.  Without him I would have been there until 3am...

The step-by-step will be featured in the May issue of PFK magazine.


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2008)

everyone with photoshop quick copy and paste before he takes it down!

looks promising George, shame about the plants though.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Mar 2008)

Looks to have been a fun day  shame we coudln't all have been there!

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Mar 2008)

Im sitting her fighting with my envy. 
Sounds like the perfect day mate. Dan did fill me in, and ive been lucky enough to see the final scape. 

 8)


----------



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Dan did fill me in...



  sounds painful!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

Not sure what you mean   

Looking forward to that issue coming through my letterbox... And also being able to ask questions about it... Unless we can do that now?

So what happened to the plants? Were they just delayed in the post?


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2008)

When used in a colloquial sense, someone being "filled in" means they're getting beaten up, I lol'd at it.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

I meant to lol too,


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, oh it was mate lol All that fancy gear, cool flash guns and plants every were. It hurt a lot   

From were i come from being filled in means to be enlightend with information about a subject.  

You lot are just sick people!! lol


----------



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2008)

Hi Lisa -

Tropica plants turned up yesterday, delayed in France.

I'm sure I can put them to good use though...

You can ask away after publishing. 


The tank is running for the week with CO2 and light etc. all week.  Dosing ADA Step 1 and Brighty K daily, as per instructions.  8 hour photoperiod on a timer that hopefully won't be tampered with.  I set it on to come on overnight, so not to affect regualar photo shoots in the studio during the week.

Jeremy had me going at one point telling me that all the plants had crashed and the water was cloudy...  It's really ok though.  Fingers crossed it's still ok this Friday for the final shoot with fish etc.  I've chosen the fish already too.  

Gotta dash, another re-scape to do in my 80cm, plants to add to my 120cm and water change in my 30cm...

I love my part-time job...


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Mar 2008)

fill Graeme in, who me? He's made of far more manly stuff than I!
I Believe it was you George who didcribed me as "like a man but smaller" I love being friends with you LOL
I can't say I love my part time job but I can say I love being friends with those who do.
What a day!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

ADA ferts? Step away from the norm for you George!

You get to keep the plants? Cheeky get   

My LFS that I wouked at used to sell tatty tropica plants for Â£2.60 each but now changed to a cheaper supplier with no labels - blast! Also had plants I'd never seem before...


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

George described me as small too... I don't remember him being of such huge proportions either!


----------



## TDI-line (11 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> George described me as small too... I don't remember him being of such huge proportions either!



Now let's keep this thread clean.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> ADA ferts? Step away from the norm for you George!
> 
> You get to keep the plants? Cheeky get
> 
> My LFS that I wouked at used to sell tatty tropica plants for Â£2.60 each but now changed to a cheaper supplier with no labels - blast! Also had plants I'd never seem before...



Yes, full ADA line on this little baby, except glassware.  I understand the German manufacturer also supplies ADA with the opti-white aquariums.  It's really neat.

It will be interesting to see how the public react when they see the feature.

The UK planted tank hobby has progressed an amazing amount in the last 12 months and I think the readers are ready for this...


----------



## Arana (11 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> The UK planted tank hobby has progressed an amazing amount in the last 12 months and I think the readers are ready for this...



Yeah!...and it's all your fault  

Seriously tho'  all you guys running UKAPS, PFK and everyone who participates in this forum deserves a round of applause for the way they have all helped, in their own way, to push our beloved hobby forward    

Keep it rolling on guys


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> Lisa_Perry75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant in a purely vertical sense then!

Yes I am definately looking forward to that issue. I am so glad I let you talk me into buying a subscription George!!! 12 issues for Â£30 plus a Grumpy old fishkeeper t-shirt nice one!


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2008)

I'm waiting for a decent subscription offer, I got a free pair of skate shoes from one magazine by waiting. 
I'm hoping for a fish tank or a filter, maybe a voucher for some aquasoil, something that will offset the cost of another tank.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (11 Mar 2008)

Thats what I was waiting for, like the aquacube!!! That was a good offer!!!


----------



## Garuf (11 Mar 2008)

Yeah I know! sod's law I missed out on it, I wasn't into fish then though. 
My local pet shop still stocks them, Â£45 though.   
I'd like to get some planted stuff for a subscription, like I said some Aquasoil or something, I'd be setting up one of those reef nano's that are on ebay right now if that was the case or finally putting the goldfish outside so I can set up an iwagumi.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2008)

The final shoot went very well.  

I left the tank for a week with CO2, lights etc. on timers, and PFK staff dosed ferts daily.

Growth was incredible for a week.  No algae either.

I think you will all like the feature when it comes out in PFK, May issue.  Neil's photography is superb.

The whole experience was a huge privilage.  I am a jammy sod.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (16 Mar 2008)

I got my PFK throught his morning and for some reason thought it was going to be this issue... Read like 90% before I realised!

Love the article this issue George!
Lisa


----------



## plantbrain (16 Mar 2008)

Do not forget to thank Aquaessentials.
You first need to get some of the ADA stuff  

Glad you folks are seeing the utility in richer sediments.

If you add both water column + sediment sources of nutrients, you 1+1 = 2.
You have more resiliency for the tank.
If you forget to dose, no big deal, the sediment can take up some slack.
If you have low enough light, the sediment alone can supply enough for long periods.
Fish waste contribute mo0re with less light as well.

I would suggest those that are using just plain old sand and EI, try Adding ADA As to the set up and see what results you get.
You likely only need about 1/2 EI if you have reasonable light also.
Or you can buy the Seachem ferts or ADA ferts, if you want to burn a hole in your pocket.
I still think TMG is better than ADA as far as traces.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2008)

plantbrain said:
			
		

> Do not forget to thank Aquaessentials.
> You first need to get some of the ADA stuff



Aqua Essentials supplied everything, including ADA ferts and substrates...  

Of course, Richard will be plugged as appropriate.

The feature will blow the readers away.  I have preview images from the pro photographer.  The quality rivals Amano.  Although my 'scaping may not be quite so good...


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> I got my PFK throught his morning and for some reason thought it was going to be this issue... Read like 90% before I realised!
> 
> Love the article this issue George!
> Lisa



You're kidding.  I've not started to write it up yet!

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm excited about the Great Planted Tank series in particular.  Peter's (zig) 60cm Mountainscape was a worthy opener indeed...


----------



## Themuleous (16 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I am a jammy sod.



You said it!


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Apr 2008)

Just looked at the scape george, it's great! I like the glosso and i think it would look better than if it had carpeted.   


Aaron.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Just looked at the scape george, it's great! I like the glosso and i think it would look better than if it had carpeted.
> 
> 
> Aaron.



Thanks, Aaron.  

The tank and same aquascape is doing well in my home right now.  

After the shoot, Jeremy Gay and I managed to lift the entire tank, empty of water, but complete with plants etc. into the boot of my car, and covered to prevent the plants from drying out.  As I only live a 20 minute drive away from the studio the transition was quite painless and I had the tank up and running again with the hour, complete with added fish.

I made some very minor alterations to the layout, namely swapping the glosso for a brand new plant from Tropica and more Pogostemon helferi, so I can't show it just yet.  I also swapped the Cal-Aqua glassware for Flo pipes, as I prefer the surface agitation that these provide.  And I upgraded the Aqua El external (650lph) to a Fluval 405 (1300lph).  Much better!

I can highly recommend taking the plunge with opti-white/glassware/open-top/overtank lighting etc. if you are serious about presenting your aquascapes in the best possible way.  Sure, it's not the cheapest option, but it's certainly worth saving for if budget is limited.  This tank looks the business in my hallway and really impresses any visitors to my home, as Dan and Jeremy will confirm.

And finally another shameless plug for http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk who provided all the equipment for the feature.


----------



## TDI-line (14 Apr 2008)

I've got to say, after nipping round to George's house the other weekend, that this tank is amazing.

The quality of the whole tank and cabinet are 1st class, and the glass is stunning. 

Oh, and the scape was just breath taking. Mr Amano should be worried about his UK competitors now.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I've got to say, after nipping round to George's house the other weekend, that this tank is amazing.
> 
> The quality of the whole tank and cabinet are 1st class, and the glass is stunning.
> 
> Oh, and the scape was just breath taking. Mr Amano should be worried about his UK competitors now.



Cheers, Dan.  Cheque's in the post....


----------



## aaronnorth (15 Apr 2008)

Can you use the fluvals ribbed hosing on the cal aqua pipes then? How did you do it?


----------



## George Farmer (15 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Can you use the fluvals ribbed hosing on the cal aqua pipes then? How did you do it?



I replaced the Fluval ribbed hoses with regular 16mm hose, then used 16-12mm reducers and ADA clear filter hose to the lily pipes.


----------



## Themuleous (16 Apr 2008)

Have you noticed any change in the colouring of the ADA clear hose over time?  It's really annoying the way CO2 hosing turns white!

Sam


----------



## Garuf (18 Apr 2008)

George you said you've changed over the lilies and upped the filtration, I'm running a eheim 2224 on my tank and i've been suspecting that my circulation and filtration really could be better, what would you recommend? I'm only getting pearling in one end of the tank and then its baffling me as to why as I can see micro bubbles all over but the pearling is still only in one side, any ideas?


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Have you noticed any change in the colouring of the ADA clear hose over time?  It's really annoying the way CO2 hosing turns white!
> 
> Sam



The filter hose get dirty but remains clear after cleaning.  I use a silver/grey CO2 hose from Red Sea.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> George you said you've changed over the lilies and upped the filtration, I'm running a eheim 2224 on my tank and i've been suspecting that my circulation and filtration really could be better, what would you recommend? I'm only getting pearling in one end of the tank and then its baffling me as to why as I can see micro bubbles all over but the pearling is still only in one side, any ideas?



Experiment with different filter outlet and diffuser positions.

If that doesn't work then more flow is needed.


----------

